# Trying out the new halloween costume



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't laugh...but I couldn't resist while at Petsmart. Ruby was really good about me putting it on. She could care less and posed for the camera like usual.

It's official...I am one of those people that dress up their pets!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw a couple cute ones there the other day when we went for Holley's nails. I am still working on getting Dan to agree. Haha. Ruby looks so cute.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-HA-HA !! Ruby does look adorable in her Halloween costume. And my theory is that they really don't mind being dressed up if it gets them more attention. ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hee Hee - my husband told me I was crazy when I came home with the costume. Once I put it on her, he changed his mind and loved it. Most likely, the hat will come off but the bandana will stay on.

They did have this really cute witch hat with purple hair hanging down. I knew Ruby would eat the purple hair so got this one instead.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh...how cute is that!! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just can't do it. They are hunting dogs.

Redbirddog


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Adorable. Agree with mswhipple...my dog would pretty much tolerate anything if it meant I was paying attention to the goofy thing.


----------

